# TT Zero @ Isle of Man, Motoczysz wins!



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Miller/MotoCzysz kicked some butt, got 1st place, finished almost 2 min ahead of the Barber/Agni bike. Lap average of 96.82mph lap average, 135mph top speed at sulby.

http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/motoczysz-wins-tt-zero/


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

frodus said:


> Miller/MotoCzysz kicked some butt, got 1st place, finished almost 2 min ahead of the Barber/Agni bike. Lap average of 96.82mph lap average, 135mph top speed at sulby.
> 
> http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/motoczysz-wins-tt-zero/


A race I would love to see or be involved in Frodus!

Anyone know much about this beast?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what do you want to know about it?

I know the designers, one of them is a good friend of mine. They're a local manufacturer here in Portland. Great guys and awesome designers.

Lithium Polymer, BLDC motor and a custom BLDC controller. Lots of carbon fiber and machined aluminum. hit 135mph on the straights at Sulby.


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

frodus said:


> what do you want to know about it?
> 
> I know the designers, one of them is a good friend of mine. They're a local manufacturer here in Portland. Great guys and awesome designers.
> 
> Lithium Polymer, BLDC motor and a custom BLDC controller. Lots of carbon fiber and machined aluminum. hit 135mph on the straights at Sulby.


The EV world is a small one! Must have been interesting to follow their progress. 
I will study their website some more before I ask any sensible questions!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

just let me know, I can ask them, or I might even know the answers.... I've been following them quite a bit for the last year and a half.

check out these sites that have been covering the E1pc
http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/
http://hellforleathermagazine.com/
http://plugbike.com/

really good article on PopSci
http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/...e1pc-worlds-most-advanced-electric-motorcycle


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

Frodus

_what do you want to know about it?

I know the designers, one of them is a good friend of mine._



Is the rear suspension rising rate or falling rate?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

frodus said:


> what do you want to know about it?
> 
> I know the designers, one of them is a good friend of mine. They're a local manufacturer here in Portland. Great guys and awesome designers.
> 
> Lithium Polymer, BLDC motor and a custom BLDC controller. Lots of carbon fiber and machined aluminum. hit 135mph on the straights at Sulby.


Kokam Li-Poly? If you can't say that "public", could you at least tell us if they use cylindrical or pouch cells?

I wonder how they managed to make the whole bike (and the pack) "without wires". Is the chassis a part of the high voltage electric circuit? 

Is it a hobby project or someone is financing it with the aim to make a small scale production electric bike?

Any photos of the internals?


----------

